
Open Nazi, default GOP nominee for Congress, says not a 'single-issue candidate' - notscj
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/neo-nazi-poised-to-be-gop-nominee-in-illinois-says-hes-not-a-single-issue-candidate/article/2648406
======
smitherfield
The GOP lawmaker principle:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/weigel/2014/03/18/the_gop_lawmake...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/weigel/2014/03/18/the_gop_lawmaker_principle_why_you_see_so_many_articles_about_random_right.html)

Tl;dr is that only one person (the neo-Nazi perennial candidate) filed to run
in the GOP primary in a safe-D seat, and state law precludes a write-in
campaign. Democrats also occasionally get embarrassing nominees this way,
especially in safe seats, e.g.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kesha_Rogers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kesha_Rogers)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_E._Clayton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_E._Clayton)

------
abrown28
"I hate Illinoise Nazis"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulCw7RJ5eE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulCw7RJ5eE8)

------
ohiovr
So this sort of thing doesn't bother Republicans? What exactly does bother
them?

~~~
didgeoridoo
"Horror spread quickly after the Chicago Tribune and the Chicago Sun-Times
reported this week that Republicans appear unable to force Jones off the
ballot.

“I condemn this man in the strongest possible terms," said Republican Gov.
Bruce Rauner. “The Illinois Republican Party and our country have no place for
Nazis like Arthur Jones," said party Chairman Tim Schneider."

Where exactly did you get that this "doesn't bother Republicans"?

~~~
ohiovr
He is still a republican isn't he?

~~~
ryanbrunner
I'm not American, so I could be wrong on this, but would they have the ability
to do so? My impression was always that the party doesn't necessarily have the
power to prevent someone from being a registered Republican, or for running
under a party's banner (outside of being challenged in a primary, which
doesn't seem to be happening here?)

------
AnimalMuppet
Not a single-issue candidate? A single issue will be enough to reject him in
the election, though.

------
rubayeet
Off topic: the website is horrible, flooded me with pop ups and notifs before
I could even get to read the content.

